# OutDoor Short Stuff#1, and Snowryder breeding project



## Pothead420

a buddy just hooked me up with a couple auto strains. i got 3 seeds of each strain. so im crossing my fingers for 100% germ rate since i only have a few of each. im hopping for atleast 1 fem from each strain that will be totaly pollinated. if i get 2 fems and 1 male from one strain i will use that for 
a SS x SR cross. there strictly for seed making all females will get totaly pollinated. these will be grown outside i just put the seeds in papertowels this morning. here is the genetic background on the strains 

Short Stuff-Auto flowering Williams Wonder/Northern Lights#2/Mexican Ruderalis
                     10-15 in. tall
                     8-9 weeks from seed
                     14-36 Grams per plant
                     Indoors/Outdoors
                     very hard hitting high a 7/10 for potency

Snowryder-  Hybrid of Lowryder and Snow White
                    10-15 in. tall
                    8-10 weeks from seed
                    18-34 Grams per plant
                    Indoor/Outdoor
                    Heavy Indica high 8/10 for potency


----------



## leafminer

Good luck with the experiment!


----------



## RCCIZMe

good luck


----------



## Pothead420

has anyone grown second generation Autos? im just curious if the Auto Trait will be passed on 100% to the second generation seeds.


----------



## swiftgt

cool, it will be great to see these babys go!
your gona have so many seeds!


----------



## leafminer

I just checked this again. There is NO SUCH THING as "Mexican Ruderalis"! Mexican strains are all sativas that are adapted to a 12 hour photoperiod.


----------



## Pothead420

leafminer said:
			
		

> I just checked this again. There is NO SUCH THING as "Mexican Ruderalis"! Mexican strains are all sativas that are adapted to a 12 hour photoperiod.



i thought that was wierd also (Mexican Ruderalis) i always thought they originated in and around Soviet Russia. maybe its Mexican x Ruderalis not sure i just copied the info from the site they were bought from. 
there both supposed to be 100% Auto i guess we will see soon 
they just poked there heads above the soil last night i got all 6 seeds to crack. im starting them under fluros then they will go outside. i have much better luck starting seeds inside once they have there first set of leaves i will transplant them and put them outdoors.


----------



## leafminer

Keep us up to date and some pics please when they're big enough. It's always interesting to see how the early leaves betray one part of the genetics then the adult leaves often look like something else ...


----------



## uptosumpn

subscribed!!!


----------



## Pothead420

i started these seeds in paper towels then into starter trays. i had 3 Snowryder and 3 Short Stuff all popped but 2 dampered off and died. i just transplanted them yesterday and put them outside. i ended up with 3 Snowryder and 1 Short Stuff as i said before these are for seed making. i also might be getting some pollen from a killer male Auto Blue Himalaya that a good buddy has. it has a great structure and the pollen sacks are turning purple. so i hope that works out. i like the fact they can be so easily hidden. next year i will have autos all over the yard. :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt

there looking very good man,
by the time they get there second set of true leaves they start to shoot up man,
hopefully you get a short stuff fem, 
they sex so fast,it wont be long now!
my autos sexed in about 25days no bad eh?,
too right you'll have these all over your yard, there the perfect size to hide!


----------



## Pothead420

i ended up with 1 fem snowryder the males were 6-8 in. tall and the fem is the same. i did not make crosses because i think there are much better auto's to work with these are just to small and not stable i got some 
Auto AK, Auto Russian and a few more surprises. im pretty sure these were Dope seeds f2s. they say 8-10 weeks from seed its been 76 days im at 11 weeks  and all that grew were the pre-flowers. it is very frosty and smells great it might have been good smoke if it flowered but i will probably end up harvesting enough to pack a bowl LMAO


----------



## BuddyLuv

They do look pretty weak man.


----------



## maineharvest

I would be pissed if I got those seeds and put a lot of time and effort into growing them.  Good thing you were just growing for some seeds and not buds.


----------



## shyne062985

first off for u dummy the mexican rederulis is not a marijuana plant,it is just an autoflowering  dwarf plant from mexico dummies,thats y u couldnt find it cuz u was looking for a canibus plant called mexican ruderilus,look in the world book dummy


----------



## swiftgt

yea thats a pity it didnt flower for you,
i got prity good results with them though, 
although saying that my outdoor autos didnt do so well!
here is a pic of a bud on my snow ryder a week ago.


----------



## Locked

shyne062985 said:
			
		

> first off for u dummy the mexican rederulis is not a marijuana plant,it is just an autoflowering  dwarf plant from mexico dummies,thats y u couldnt find it cuz u was looking for a canibus plant called mexican ruderilus,look in the world book dummy



Bro cld you call everyone dummies a few more times....you hve 4 posts and you are at dummy calling already?? Who peed in your cheerios this morning?


----------



## swiftgt

lol i was just thinking the same thing hamman!


----------

